# Vortex Razor HD vs. Viper HD



## Caddis-n-Cutts

Hey guys,

Right now Camera land has the Vortex Razor HD 10x42 binos for $950 and the Viper HD 10x42's for $500 (both are the "demo" models) 

My question is are the Razor's that much better than the Viper's? Do they justify the price difference?

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## DallanC

Cant speak to the binoculars... but the Razor spotters are a huge step up over the Vipers. I'd assume the same quality leap in the Bino's.


-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3

The razors are better, but the vipers were what I went with due to price. The vipers are good glass and I've been really happy with them. 

In most situations hunting, you may not notice any difference. However the razors are a little more clear edge to edge and while I disagree with some that say that you have to spend 1500 plus on binos, if money's not an issue get the best you can afford.


----------



## Bax*

I have some Viper HDs and really like em. Not saying they are as good as the Razors, but they are pretty **** good if you ask me.


----------



## huntn30inchers

I bought the Razor 10X42's last year which were about twice what I wanted to pay, I would do it again every time! They are amazing!


----------



## svmoose

Both great optics. I use the Vipers because they're half the price and great glass. That being said, the Razors are better. What have you been using in the past?


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

svmoose said:


> What have you been using in the past?


I use pair of Nikon Monarch 10x42.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

Thanks everyone for the advice! Unless I can come up with an another 500 bucks I will be picking up a pair of the Viper binos... and eventually a Viper spotter as well. :mrgreen:


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

I have a follow up question that came up...

If you could either buy a new spotter or a set of binos what would you get? I currently have a pair of Nikon Monarch binos, but I don't have a spotter. I'd like to get one or the other before summer scouting trips. 

Would you guys buy a spotter first and deal with the binos? Or get a better set of binos this year and a wait on the spotter?


----------



## Bax*

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> I have a follow up question that came up...
> 
> If you could either buy a new spotter or a set of binos what would you get? I currently have a pair of Nikon Monarch binos, but I don't have a spotter. I'd like to get one or the other before summer scouting trips.
> 
> Would you guys buy a spotter first and deal with the binos? Or get a better set of binos this year and a wait on the spotter?


I guess it all depends on how well the Nikon Monarchs are serving you right now. If they seem to do well enough, then dont fix what aint broke.

I know that there are lots of times that I wished that I had a spotting scope for scouting. Especially one that fits easily in a pack.

Just my $0.02


----------



## brendo

I am a huge believer in spotting scopes! My vote goes to the spotting scope you wont regret it. it is such a valuable tool especially when scouting because you can cover so much ground and you can actually tell what you are looking at! Bino's have a hard time putting antlers on something at far distances where as a spotter does it with ease! If your close to orem or willing to drive I would be happy to let you take my vortex razor 65mm out if it would help you make a decision. Disclaimer: after you use it you will most likely want to spend a thousand dollars on a spotting scope


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

brendo said:


> If your close to orem or willing to drive I would be happy to let you take my vortex razor 65mm out if it would help you make a decision. Disclaimer: after you use it you will most likely want to spend a thousand dollars on a spotting scope


Thanks for the offer, but I rarely make it that far south. If I do I will see if we can meet up.


----------



## ARCHER11

I too would go with the spotter but if for some reason you decide to grab the binos pick up some 10x or 12x binos, a tripod and bino adapter and you'll be surprised the difference it makes. If you don't want to spend the coin on a spotter, binos on a tripod are the next best thing. You won't need a heavy tripod either if all you're using on them is your binos.


----------

